# A FEW PICTURES



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
The SHASTA PACIFIC hosted the club meeting for July this morning. As it was forcasted to be 102 we had an early morning meet
with coffee and donuts.
I took a few pictures before everyone arrived and thought you might like to see a couple.































































Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful work, great layout


----------



## plewitzke (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo contest quality for sure. Thanks for showing. 
Pete


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those are great! Nic pics and layout! I think my favorite is the one with the caboose next to the water tower.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking sooo good Rick! That's a new turntable too isn't it? Very nice!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! An impressive load at the Iron Works. Looks just like the real stuff I saw out west in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick - I really like your building facade on the corner of the house. It really works! Great looking layout.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific Rick! Your smaller-scale narrow gauge roots really show through!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,

Very, very nice!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
Glad you enjoyed the pictures. We sure had fun running trains and shooting the breeze Saturday morning. 

Ray, 
Yes I like that shot as well. The early morning sun casting shadows is a nice effect and I managed to keep my head shadow out of the picture. 

Hi Richard, 
The turntable itself is several years old but the pit and installation at this location is new this past year. It is basically a standard Southern Pacific 56' table but instead of the standard A Frame I used the Gallows style like at San Louis Obispo. Just to be different. 

Richard W. 
Yes the Iron Works is one of my favorite buildings. Based on a couple of local businesses dating back to the 1870's up to the 1940's. I was able to interview a fellow that worked there in the 1930's, his father owned it from the 20's to the 40's. They were the West Coast's leading producer of "BIG WHEELS" logging arches in the days of their use. 

Hi Del, 
That is the engine house pass through to the inside of the "train shed". The doors open and the trains run through to the inside benchwork, no handeling. 
The lettering on the stock cars in pictures 3 & 4 are from your shops, sure look good, thanks. 


Thanks for the interest. 
Rick Marty


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty spiffy, Rick. Wish I had a place to run my trains...


----------

